# radial filter presets



## gclark8 (Oct 10, 2015)

I used to go to the radial filter tool and all the sliders were in the neutral position.  I must  have changed a setting by accident because now when I go to one of the tools like radial filter, the sliders go to a predetermined value.

Any ideas?:crazy:


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 10, 2015)

If you first change a setting, and then start using the tool, that setting remains active. You can simply undo this by setting everything at zero before applying the filter and then close the filter. And save that as a new preset!.


----------



## gclark8 (Oct 10, 2015)

Thanks again Johan:hail:


----------

